# Diamonds Resorts Sampler Plan



## freddy (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyone purchased the Diamond Resorts Sampler? 
If so, have you logged on to Diamond's "trial" site and successfully been able to test the availability of the locations in their full blown International Points Plan?


----------

